# Aqua Forest, San Francisco



## Steve Smith (12 Sep 2009)

Some of you may know I'm on holiday in the USA at them moment (see sig for blog link ).  I've just spent 4 days in San Francisco, and was fortunate enough to be able to make it to Aqua Forest to have a look around and purchase a few items   I managed to snap a few pics, so thought I'd share:

Nice frontage, and nice display tank in the window:





The shop is about the size of your average LFS over in the UK:




Display tanks - some really nice layouts:



















I didn't get much chance to take any further photos as my non-interested travel companions were hanging around looking un-interested   I got about 30 mins of oggling though 

I came away with a Do!Aqua mini diffuser and a few ADA bits   Just hope custom's doesn't have me now!


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Sep 2009)

Good stuff Steve - nice to get a peek at the full Do-Aqua! range   Looks to be some nice ADA displays too - hope you left lots of ukaps flyers around the place    

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Sep 2009)

nice one steve, some very nice layouts there and nice kit too!  Re the customs wrap it well and send the empty boxes home in the post


----------



## Gill (12 Sep 2009)

Sooooo Jealous right now steve,  Oh and When I bought back loads of stuff back from India. I made sure it was all in the suitcases and packed well, never had any probs. I was worried with all the fish food i had bought (hikari was Â£1 a bag with the exchange rate at the time) but was fine.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Sep 2009)

Nice one Steve, probably best you didn't stay long, you may have traded your flight home for a ADA filter or something! 

Sam


----------



## zig (13 Sep 2009)

Some of the tanks look excellent.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Sep 2009)

tank 3 is stunning! me want one


----------



## George Farmer (17 Sep 2009)

Nice one mate!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy the rest of your traveling.


----------

